# Phorid fly traps



## EightLeggedFrea (Jan 4, 2009)

Where can I find some appropriate traps for phorids. I found that they have started flying around my Dubia colony now after my B. lats. Later I'm going to begin by sweeping up as much of the frass and debris as possible and I may even substitute the hydrated crystals I've been giving them for water with moist fruits that will be removed a few hours later.

This is the first time I've noticed these buggers fluttering around here, and I want to get rid of the varmints before they bring up their numbers and become a real bother.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 4, 2009)

Phorids hop around more than fly, are you sure they're not fruit flies?

You can make excellent traps for phorids using any container with small holes (approximately the width of the flies) and various baits including dead insects and brown sugar water. These traps take seconds to make and catch flies like crazy. Sticky traps from the store also work but are unsightly and can't be placed just anywhere. Still, a trap is not likely to eliminate them or even close.


----------



## squinn (Jan 4, 2009)

anyone ever try sundews (carniverous plant that uses sticky sweet smelling sap to attract and kill small insects) seems they would be ideal for this purposel posible cobra lily as well.


----------



## John Apple (Jan 5, 2009)

squinn said:


> anyone ever try sundews (carniverous plant that uses sticky sweet smelling sap to attract and kill small insects) seems they would be ideal for this purposel posible cobra lily as well.


Yes they are that is what my carnivorous plant tank eats...in it I have 5 different sundew species three pitcher species a flytrap  and some urtricularia[spelling].
The best plant is my mature sarracenia purpurea , it's liquid filled pitchers and full of the buggers. The sundews work decent also


----------



## squinn (Jan 5, 2009)

John i'd love to see a pic of your setups as well as your basic husbandry info on how you are keeping these never had much luck with carniverous plants long term


----------



## John Apple (Jan 6, 2009)

There is a pic on alien, it is the pic with the pursewebs...or titled sphodros.
The who;e tank went in a die out when I went to Arizona last summer. Most of the stuff has come back. I'll try and take another pic tonight


----------



## radicaldementia (Jan 6, 2009)

I had a pretty bad fruit fly problem towards the end of the summer.  Basically I made a few simple traps by taking an empty jar, putting some mashed banana in it, covering the top with some plastic wrap (making sure it's tight), and punching a few holes with a thumb tack.  The flies can easily smell the banana and find their way in, but aren't smart enough to get back out.  Cheap, easy, and very effective.


----------

